# Could this cat be pregnant??



## Cl&irelou1980 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have recently had a Siamese cat decide that she wants to live with us! She was reunited and collected by her owner on two occasions, however the last time we contacted them to let them know she had returned they asked us to keep an eye on her for the day then failed to come and get her! We have heard nothing off them since!
A few days ago whilst petting her I noticed that her nipples were quite pink and big (I initially thought it was a little skin tag or wart till I felt the rest!) I obviously dont know how old she is, would guess that she is 12 months and dont know if she has been spayed. I also dont know what her nipples looked like 3 weeks ago to know if these are normal for her, out other moggie's nipples are minute so these are big in comparison!
In addition she is not a very playful cat as I would expect of one so young, all she wants to do is sleep and eat. She also appears very sensitive if touched on the belly, she becomes very defensive if anyone goes near it.
Sorry for the long post, would probably have taken her to the vets under normal circumstances for a check up and confirmation, but that is not possible atm.
Any advice and opinions would be very much appriciated.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think your cat is pregnant. Here's a link outlining the stages she will go through, and suggestions for food, etc.

Understanding the signs and stages of pregnancy and advice on caring for your pregnant queen | MedicAnimal.com 

When she starts looking around for a nesting place, encourage her to use a cardboard box with newspapers in the bottom, and some soft material (old towels, etc.) Have an opening in the box with entrance about 6 in. from floor so kittens can't crawl out. A quiet place like in a closet is good; don't let her have kittens under your bed! Too awkward to observe them or handle them there! We look forward to hearing about her litter. Good luck and all the best!


----------



## Cl&irelou1980 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you catloverami! It was the not knowing for definite that was bothering me, looking at her now though I think it's fairly obvious. Her tummy seems to have grown over the last few days! My next conundrum is not knowing how far along she is and when to expect her litter. The link you sent will help I'm sure! Eeek.....exciting times ahead! 🐈😀


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She looks nicely rounded! maybe 4 kitties in there.


----------

